# getting really frustrated



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

REALLY STUCK NOW ADDED 2 SPONGE FILTERS TO POWERHEADS TO AID FILTRATION

TRIED WATER CHANGES THEY HELP BUT IT GETS MURKY AGAIN IN UNDER 24 HOURS

PUT CARBON IN CANISTER TRIED THIS FLOSS MATTING STUFF IN THERE TOO ALSO TRIED FILTER AID

THE TANK HAS ALWAYS BEEN REALLY CLEAR TILL LAST WEEK

LFS SAYS THAT SOMETIMES IT CAN BE THE TAP WATER CAUSING ALGEA BLOOM AND IT MAY JUST BE A CASE OF BEING PATIENT

SEEING THE TANK THIS WAY IS RUBBISH

THE FISH SEEM HEALTHY AND ACTIVE

ANY SUGGESTIONS WELCOME


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

if the tap water is bad. get some in a bucket and leave it in the sun up the scale to the amount you need or do it over a couple of days. it maybe a dumb question but is the filter clean?


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

FILTER IS CLEAN IVE DONE IT A FEW TIMES SINCE IT STARTED

WHAT DOES PUTTING THE WATER IN THE SUN DO??


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

putting water into the sun may kill off some of the crap in the water. thus preventing the algae growth in the tank. i use rainwater and i put five gallon buckets on a sunny day for my water. around me i have bad water.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

could be an alge boom to. a few people on this site have treated there cloudy water for alge booms and it seems to clear it up.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

I HAVE A WATER TANK FROM A LOFT OUTSIDE I WILL TRY IT WITH THAT
NOT MUCH RAIN AROUND HERE THOUGH
AND MY TANK IS UPSTAIRS WHAT A BALL ACHE BUT I'LL TRY ANYTHING FOR SOME CLEAR WATER AGAIN THANKS ALOT



Inflade said:


> could be an alge boom to. a few people on this site have treated there cloudy water for alge booms and it seems to clear it up.


WHAT DO THEY TREAT THE WATER WITH PLEASE??


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

steveo said:


> could be an alge boom to. a few people on this site have treated there cloudy water for alge booms and it seems to clear it up.


WHAT DO THEY TREAT THE WATER WITH PLEASE??
[/quote]

as far as the chemicals involved, i have no idea. if you go to the LFS they will probably tell you.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

THANK YOU


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

hey read this, http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=74307 , you could have to much light or fertalizers, and adding plants can hel pclear your water up without chemicals


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Is this a new setup or an older established setup? What are you tank parameters? Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate? Bacteria blooms commonly look kinda milky like your photos, its also common to new tank or an uncycled filter.

Basically your trying to grow bacteria in the tank that will hand your fish waste. You will only grow as much bacteria as your fish produce waste (bio-load). If you get an increase in Bio-load from adding fish to unestablished filter, adding addition fish to an established tank or leave uneaten food in the tank, you will commonly get a bacteria bloom. Basically the bloom is good as its all your bacteria growing, whats not good is the potential fatal waste that could be building up while bacteria colonies are establishing. Basically check your parameters and stop typing in all caps!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey i had the same problem for months then one day i thought about wiping the inside of the tank and it worked hope that helps it worked for me


----------



## amazonguyana (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey i had the same problem it is more likely an Bacteria Bloom... They bacteria on your filter need to be built up. It is caused by bloating bacteria. The stationary Bacteria that attaches it self on the filter is not enough yet to eliminate the floating Bacteria. If you change water it will get back cloudy you have to let the bacteria build up........ good luck ..do some research on Bacteria Bloom....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

You might need more biological filtration. When i first started keeping fish and didnt know sh*t about filtration i only had a penguin 330 running on a 55 with 2 oscars and a jack dempsey and my water was always cloudy.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i had the same problems but my filter was completely biologically filtered. everything in my tank was fine until i added boiled driftwood and plants. i think the plants and driftwood gave off extra nutrients so after that, my tank started to bloom up like urs. its said that some faucets have lots of phosphate that boosts up the algae bloom every time u do a water change and thats true for me. everytime i did a water change, the green was gone and the next day it gets worst. i'm about to try and fix up my tank today with some algaecides and if it doesn't work, i'm about to go ahead and order a uv sterilizer.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That happened to me not to long ago. I had switched to sand about a month prior, so when it got all cloudy I took the sand out. Then it went away, but now my tank is bare bottom and ugly.


----------

